# tarjeta de débito



## MOMO2

Hola, buenos días

¿Me confirmais que una "tarjeta de débito" es un _bancomat_?

A una mujer le han robado su tarjeta de débito, de crédito y otras cosas. Es una lista. Pobre como contexto pero me imagino que será suficiente.

Gracias,
Momo


----------



## Neuromante

La *tarjeta de débito* es la que el gasto se descuenta inmediatamente de tu cuenta corriente, al contrario de la de crédito que se acumula y se descuenta de un solo golpe al final de mes.

¿Me confirmas tú si es la misma que la bancomat?


----------



## MOMO2

MOMO2 said:


> Hola, buenos días
> 
> ¿Me confirmais que una "tarjeta de débito" es un _bancomat_?
> 
> A una mujer le han robado su tarjeta de débito, de crédito y otras cosas. Es una lista. Pobre como contexto pero me imagino que será suficiente.
> 
> Gracias,
> Momo


 


Neuromante said:


> La *tarjeta de débito* es la que el gasto se descuenta inmediatamente de tu cuenta corriente, al contrario de la de crédito que se acumula y se descuenta de un solo golpe al final de mes.
> 
> ¿Me confirmas tú si es la misma que la bancomat?


 

Entonces sí: tarjeta de *débito = bancomat*

Hasta ahora,
Momo


----------



## Fancho

MOMO2 said:


> Entonces sí: tarjeta de *débito = bancomat*
> 
> Hasta ahora,
> Momo


 

Mi permetto sommessamente una precisazione.
Il bancomat è *un tipo* di _tarjeta de débito_ (o "carta di debito" in italiano).
Una prepagata, come ad esempio una carta Flash o Superflash o una Postepay, è comunque anch'essa una _tarjeta de débito_, anche se *non è* una carta bancomat.
Quindi chiedo: non esiste in spagnolo una parola che definisca *solo* quella che in italiano chiamiamo "bancomat"?? Cioé una carta che lavora su di una somma disponibile, a prescindere che tale somma sia stata caricata su un conto corrente o sulla carta stessa...

(Come sono pesanteeee!!!)


----------



## MOMO2

Fancho said:


> Mi permetto sommessamente una precisazione.
> Il bancomat è *un tipo* di _tarjeta de débito_ (o "carta di debito" in italiano).
> Una prepagata, come ad esempio una carta Flash o Superflash o una Postepay, è comunque anch'essa una _tarjeta de débito_, anche se *non è* una carta bancomat.
> Quindi chiedo: non esiste in spagnolo una parola che definisca *solo* quella che in italiano chiamiamo "bancomat"?? Cioé una carta che lavora su di una somma disponibile, a prescindere che tale somma sia stata caricata su un conto corrente o sulla carta stessa...
> 
> (Come sono pesanteeee!!!)


 
Scherzi? Non sei pesante, anzi sarai di aiuto eccellente quando avrai spiegato in modo chiaro e dettagliato la differenza tra bancomat, carta Flash e carta superflash (ma si può dare un nome così a una cosa così seria?) o Postepay.

Comunque una cosa mi è chiara (scusa se vi riporto alla mia domanda iniziale): devo tradurre "tarjeta de débito" con "carta di debito". Giusto?

Grazie 
Momo


----------



## Curandera

@ momo: Giusto!


----------



## Fancho

Mmm... io tradurrei senza dubbio con la parola _bancomat_. Specie considerando la frase che devi tradurre.
In italiano "carta di debito" si usa solo a volte nei contratti bancari, fra l'altro proprio per indicare il bancomat, ma nel linguaggio comune non si usa mai.
Gli spagnoli/latinoamericani, fra l'altro, vedo che di solito usano semplicemente la parola "tarjeta" per indicare il bancomat, e "tarjeta de crédito" per la carta di credito.



MOMO2 said:


> quando avrai spiegato in modo chiaro e dettagliato la differenza tra bancomat, carta Flash e carta superflash (ma si può dare un nome così a una cosa così seria?) o Postepay.


 
*Bancomat*: è la carta (di debito) collegata ad un conto corrente e lavora in base alla disponibilità presente sul conto stesso.

*Flash e Superflash (IntesaSanPaolo), Postepay (BancoPosta), Click e GeniusCard (Unicredit), e altre (credo che ogni Banca ormai abbia la sua): *sono carte che possono essere ricaricate a piacimento dal titolare (un po' come la sim del cellulare) e che, come il bancomat, lavorano su quanto hanno di disponibile, ossia *non* danno credito (così come il bancomat). Pero, contrariamente al bancomat, *non* sono collegate ad un conto corrente, e sono molto utili per fare acquisti online o anche solo per avere in tasca una carta in più nel caso si perda o si smagnetizzi la carta "tradizionale" (magari a mille chilometri dalla propria filiale!)


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces, y de acuerdo a tus definiciones, una bancomat es una tarjeta de débito.
Ni las tarjetas prepago se llaman tarjetas de débito (Otra cosa es que técnicamente pudieran llamarse así) ni a las de débito se las llama simplemente "tarjetas" y a las de crédito "tarjetas de crédito".



Si Momo está traduciendo al italiano que a una mujer le han robado su tarjeta de débito debe traducirlo como "bancomat" por que a eso se refiere el texto original


----------



## 0scar

¿En un cajero automático Bancomat no se puede meter una tarjeta de crédito también?. 

Acá hay tarjetas de debito (Maestro, Visa Electron, Banelco) y son iguales que las de crédito, usan la misma red de cajeros automáticos, salvo que no se puede comprar en cuotas  y en la caja de ahorro o cuenta corriente vinculada a la tarjeta tiene que haber saldo suficiente para pagar lo que uno compra.
 Otra diferencia es que  en el supermercado  la cajera coloca la tarjeta de débito en un aparatito  para comunicarse por teléfono con el banco y el usuario debe ingresar una clave.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carta_di_debito


----------



## Fancho

0scar said:


> ¿En un cajero automático Bancomat no se puede meter una tarjeta de crédito también?.
> 
> Acá hay tarjetas de debito (Maestro, Visa Electron, Banelco) y son iguales que las de crédito, usan la misma red de cajeros automáticos, salvo que no se puede comprar en cuotas  y en la caja de ahorro o cuenta corriente vinculada a la tarjeta tiene que haber saldo suficiente para pagar lo que uno compra.
> Otra diferencia es que  en el supermercado  la cajera coloca la tarjeta de débito en un aparatito  para comunicarse por teléfono con el banco y el usuario debe ingresar una clave.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carta_di_debito



Totalmente de acuerdo! En Italia es igual.
Cuando la cajera del negocio coloca la tarjeta (de débito) en el aparatito que vos dices, él comunica con la computadora del banco y, si no hay un saldo suficiente, no deja efectuar la operaciòn.

(Tras eso, el cliente suele irse al Banco y enojarse con el pobre empleado que no tiene ninguna culpa...)


----------



## 0scar

Debería traducirse _tarjeta de débito_ como _carta Bancomat_ solo si el cajero Bancomat no acepta tarjetas de crédito también.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Por qué? Sí no no es un requisito en el original...


----------



## 0scar

Si carta Bancomat significa tarjeta débito o crédito entonces no es lo mismo que tarjeta de débito. A lo sumo sería sinónimo de tarjeta bancaria.


----------



## Neuromante

No te entiendo.
Una tarjeta de crédito y una de débito no son lo mismo pero se usan en los mismos cajeros. 

La diferencia es que una te la cobran inmediatamente y no puedes sobrepasar el líquido de la cuenta y la otra la cobran a final de mes y si te pasas te metes en números rojos.


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> ¿En un cajero automático Bancomat no se puede meter una tarjeta de crédito también?.
> 
> Acá hay tarjetas de debito (Maestro, Visa Electron, Banelco) y son iguales que las de crédito, usan la misma red de cajeros automáticos, salvo que no se puede comprar en cuotas y en la caja de ahorro o cuenta corriente vinculada a la tarjeta tiene que haber saldo suficiente para pagar lo que uno compra.
> Otra diferencia es que en el supermercado la cajera coloca la tarjeta de débito en un aparatito para comunicarse por teléfono con el banco y el usuario debe ingresar una clave.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carta_di_debito


 
En mi barrio somos muy modernos  En el cajero automático podemos meter una tarjeta que es tanto de crédito como de débito (pero en el cajero automático entra como de débito), y también podemos meter dinero en metálico y cheques. ¡ Es una pocholada !

La tarjeta la uso mucho en el súper. La cajera humana me pregunta "Credito o bancomat?" Y yo elijo. 

Conozco, mas no uso, las "tarjetas de prepago". Pero esta palabra me la he inventado en este momento. ¿Existirá en castellano?  Necesito saberlo: a lo mejor a la próxima le roban una y yo sin entender qué le sustrajeron.

Momos


----------



## 0scar

Las _tarjetas prepago_ tienen la tendencia a llamarse _tarjetas monedero._


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Las _tarjetas prepago_ tienen la tendencia a llamarse _tarjetas monedero._



En España te aseguro que no


----------



## 0scar

Quizás no pero...
*
En España los monederos electrónicos de propósito general más extendidos son:* 

*Monedero 4B*, especificado por el consorcio 4B.
*Monedero Euro 6000*, especificado por CECA (Confederación Española de Cajas de Ahorro) basándose en CEN WG10.
*Monedero VisaCASH*, especificado por Visa basándose en TIBC (Tarjeta Inteligente de Bancos y Cajas).


----------

